# [Off-Topic] De donde proviene el grupo Wheel? (cerrado)

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Eso, que hace desde ayer que estoy tratando de averiguar por que los usuarios que pertenecen al grupo wheel, tal cosa y los que no tal otra. 

Parecería que lo de wheel es totalmente arbitrario y se terminó volviendo un estándar por inercia, pero a que se refiere? A la ruedita del mouse? Sería un crímen de lesa humanidad! Eso es racismo! Que root pueda usar la ruedita, el resto, que hagan scroll a mano...  :Very Happy: 

Si no se refiere a eso, a que? (por que viene de la época en que los mouses no tenían ruedita para scroll por defecto).

En caso de que se trate de la ruedita del mouse, por que wheel y no por ejemplo el grupo floppy que hubiera tenido mas sentido común?

Y aprovechando el OT, esto lo acabo de descubrir, (o nunca había caído en la cuenta): Que es esa bola aplastada violeta con un fósforo (una cerilla) encendido/a clavado en la cabeza que aparece por todos lados?

Esta, que aparece de nuevo acá y no le veo la lógica pero seguro que la tiene como larry the cow.

A ver si alguien sabe...

Salud!

Y si... hoy me sobra el tiempo, jeje...

----------

## Coghan

Pues parece que sí, que te aburres horrores.   :Shocked:  . con la de cosas por hacer.

No se si calmará tus ansias pero yo siempre he pensado en el grupo wheel de forma literal como rueda "rodar algo como usuario tal o root...", el sentido común me lleva a ello, pero claro vete tu a saber que le dolía al que decidió crearlo. A lo mejor "change" o "climb" hubiesen estado bien.

Con respecto al marcianito del logo, pues eso creo que es un marcianito con su platillo y todo.

A seguir bien D. Inodoro_Pereyra

----------

## Cereza

El grupo wheel da permisos al usuario para "convertirse" en otro usuario si conoce su contraseña, es el que permiter hacer su, su pepito o su gorgito a un usuario. Si no está en wheel, el usuario que intente convertirse en otro no podrá hacerlo aunque conozca la contraseña (permiso denegado).

Saludos :)

EDITO: Ups, no ví el mensaje de Coghan, lo siento :P

----------

## achaw

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> El grupo wheel da permisos al usuario para "convertirse" en otro usuario si conoce su contraseña, es el que permiter hacer su, su pepito o su gorgito a un usuario. Si no está en wheel, el usuario que intente convertirse en otro no podrá hacerlo aunque conozca la contraseña (permiso denegado).
> 
> Saludos 
> 
> EDITO: Ups, no ví el mensaje de Coghan, lo siento 

 

Creo que Inodoro eso lo sabe, lo que pregunta es porque c***** se llama wheel  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## sirope

Mmmm... Me uno a la pregunta... ¿Por qué wheel? Y creo que ese es un platillo volador, por cierto.. no entiendo eso de Larry, debería ser Larry the ox, Larry the bull o Larisa the cow... Vi un tema sobre el/la pobre Larry en el foro en inglés.. lastima, no he podido encontrarlo. xD

----------

## ekz

Como gentoo es muy personalizable o "moldeable", puede que esa cosa sea una "masa" extraña, flexible y sin forma definida, que viene de otro planeta, como dice la frase en un wallpaper "Si se mueve, compílalo", junto con una nave espacial abduciendo a Larry   :Shocked:   :Confused:   :Shocked: 

 *Cereza (en otro hilo) wrote:*   

>  *sirope (en otro hilo) wrote:*   Sssiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!! Somos marcianos?? 
> 
> Estás posteando en un foro de Gentoo; Sí. x)

 

Ya todo comienza a tener sentido no?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## sirope

jajajXDJXdJdDjjwjaja    :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Exacto, por resumir la pregunta: "Por que wheel y no pepito?"

Ekz, hay algún indice de wallpapers "oficiales" que pueda ver? De dónde sacaste ese wallpaper tan bizarro? Es todo demasiado misterioso, me hace acordar a la Iniciativa Dharma.

Salud!

----------

## ekz

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Exacto, por resumir la pregunta: "Por que wheel y no pepito?"
> 
> Ekz, hay algún indice de wallpapers "oficiales" que pueda ver? De dónde sacaste ese wallpaper tan bizarro? Es todo demasiado misterioso, me hace acordar a la Iniciativa Dharma.
> 
> Salud!

 

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/graphics.xml

...Tal vez que misterios se oculten en los orígenes de gentoo... jeje

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Nunca en todo este tiempo había visto esa página, muchas gracias Ekz.

Salud!

----------

## Cereza

 *achaw wrote:*   

>  *Cereza wrote:*   El grupo wheel da permisos al usuario para "convertirse" en otro usuario si conoce su contraseña, es el que permiter hacer su, su pepito o su gorgito a un usuario. Si no está en wheel, el usuario que intente convertirse en otro no podrá hacerlo aunque conozca la contraseña (permiso denegado).
> 
> Saludos :)
> 
> EDITO: Ups, no ví el mensaje de Coghan, lo siento :P 
> ...

 

Aaaaaaaah... perdón :# 

Yo lo entiendo como wheel de rotar entre usuarios.

Saludos jeje.

----------

## t4d3o

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheel_war

Curioso, la verdad jamas me plantee buscar el significado del grupo wheel, sabia loq ue hacia y tal, pero no por que se llamaba asi  :Smile: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *t4d3o wrote:*   

> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheel_war
> 
> Curioso, la verdad jamas me plantee buscar el significado del grupo wheel, sabia loq ue hacia y tal, pero no por que se llamaba asi 

 

Juro que busqué wheel en la wikipedia y terminé leyendo sobre un metodo medieval de tortura!  :Very Happy: 

Exactamente lo que preguntaba, caso cerrado. Gracias...

Salud!

----------

